# Storage Containers?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone use storage containers to prevent dry food from spoiling? We go through one large bag every 2 months or so, and I'm contemplating switching food more often to keep her interested. Just wanted to get a sense of whether this is a worthwhile expense.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Vittles Vaults are by far the best, but really any airtight dog food container should do the trick. 
I strongly recommend getting one for a variety of reasons. 
Keep the food from going stale. 
Keep bugs from getting in. 
Keep food from attracting unwanted rodents and bugs.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I second the Vittles Vault! That's what I used when I fed kibble....loved them.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is true or not. I use to keep my dog food in a container and someone from natura told me not to. They said the bag is made specifically to keep the food fresh and keep the food from growing harmful bacteria. It might be true, because it's not like there making extra money on me, for leaving it in the bag??? Also it was years ago when it was the original natura.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

cast71 said:


> Not sure if this is true or not. I use to keep my dog food in a container and someone from natura told me not to. They said the bag is made specifically to keep the food fresh and keep the food from growing harmful bacteria. It might be true, because it's not like there making extra money on me, for leaving it in the bag??? Also it was years ago when it was the original natura.


Never heard of this. I use a vittle's vaults for cat food and dog food, and it is food grade plastic, keeps air out better than any bag.


----------



## dogcrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

I use 6 gallon white buckets with a gamma seal lid. I found a resource for the food grade buckets when I was searching to find gamma seal lids at Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage They sell both items.

I have no affiliation with this company and am not an end-of-the-worlder myself (!).

You can also google "gamma seal bucket lid" to find suppliers. I think I paid around $8 per lid. I originally bought one so I could keep bird seed on the porch without critters getting into it (we have wild pigs here). It kept the seed so fresh I decided to use the same system for dog food. It appears to be the same type of lid used for the vittles vault. Anyway, I'm very pleased with the set-up. They are easy to open and close and the food always smells as fresh as the day I opened the bag.

All the best,
Carol


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have read that storing the food in a plastic storage container makes the food go rancid, something to do with the way the food/oils react with the plastic. When I was kibble feeding I used to keep the bag inside a storage container. That kept bugs/rodents out & kept it fresh.

Pet Food Storage Recommendations: What to Do, What NOT to Do! Learn How to Choose the Best Dog Food Containers.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> I have read that storing the food in a plastic storage container makes the food go rancid, something to do with the way the food/oils react with the plastic. When I was kibble feeding I used to keep the bag inside a storage container. That kept bugs/rodents out & kept it fresh.
> 
> Pet Food Storage Recommendations: What to Do, What NOT to Do! Learn How to Choose the Best Dog Food Containers.


I do understand that, but there are food grade plastics used. You do know there are literally thousands of types of plastics.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i use the plastic dog food bins, but i still keep the food in the dog food bag.


----------

